# 3" dowel rod needed!



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

I am looking for 3" dowel rod 12ft total, I am cutting it into 1ft pieces so 36" dowels would be fine. Now, here's the catch. This is a church project, so I am trying to keep the cost down. Using the Interwebz I have found the dowel rod for 60 dollars a pop 3"X36". Does anyone know where I can pick this up cheaper. I will be picking up the tab on this project and I'd like to keep it cost effective. I'm building these block towers, only they will be 4ft tall. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Like closet rod? I have that.
Come awn and get it......ifn it keeps me in the good graces of the church and all....


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

3" dia will be tuff to find and pricy I have looked before. You Probably can find a source online somewhere.. You might try to find a wood turner in your area that is willing to turn some 3 ft pcs for you on their lathe. The blank stock will probably need to be glued up and laminated from 4 quarter poplar stock. It's not hard to do, I've done it before for some friends here in San Antonio when we could not find some long 4-6 dia round rods.


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

boltmaster said:


> 3" dia will be tuff to find and pricy I have looked before. You Probably can find a source online somewhere.. You might try to find a wood turner in your area that is willing to turn some 3 ft pcs for you on their lathe. The blank stock will probably need to be glued up and laminated from 4 quarter poplar stock. It's not hard to do, I've done it before for some friends here in San Antonio when we could not find some long 4-6 dia round rods.


Ha ha, yes it is pricey. Not sure I know anyone with those capabilities, that can turn a consistent 3". But then again I'm not that familiar with lathes. I've got some emails in with some of the wood shops online. Hopefully I can find something reasonably priced.



sgrem said:


> Like closet rod? I have that.
> Come awn and get it......ifn it keeps me in the good graces of the church and all....


 So, my wife's side of the walk in is packed with clothes, but not that packed.  Looking for 3" thick dowel rod.  Thanks again though.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

You might try someone like tablelegs.com too. They do legs up to 3" and beyond maybe they will do something solid round special for you.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

look for some unfinished curtain rod, i did have a piece of stuff that i finished several yrs. back for an interior decorator, think it might have had 2 groves that ran the length of it though, will look in the shed tomorrow and if i still have it and it will work you can have it.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Turning them in 1' sections would not be that hard. If they can be a little under 3" round you could us a 3" think board. If they have to be the full 3" then you will have to get a 31/2" or 4" board. You can get poplar up to 4" thick at Houston Hardwoods.


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks guys, still searching. Tablelegs.com has better prices but the shipping puts it back to the same price as the others.


----------



## Baldy Locks (Apr 17, 2014)

*3" dowels*

Sent you a pm.
Baldy Locks


----------



## Baldy Locks (Apr 17, 2014)

backbay2 I believe I can help you out. I have sent you a pm. If interested, please respond.
Baldy locks


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Baldy Locks said:


> backbay2 I believe I can help you out. I have sent you a pm. If interested, please respond.
> Baldy locks


I appreciate your offer to turn these for me, thank you for your generosity. I'm sorry I couldn't take you up on this. I am located in Corpus Christi TX. Once again, thanks for your generous offer. I'm just gonna have to bite the bullet and pay the market value for these. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

*And the solution!!*

3'' x 36'' Baseball Bat Turning Blank, Maple

http://www.amazon.com/Baseball-Bat-Turning-Blank-Maple/dp/B001M7XVA6


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Great find!! Glad you found something reasonable


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

2", but no 3" at your local woodcraft store - http://www.woodcraft.com/category/SU114-07/dowels.aspx?&Featured=On Sale&&pagesize=100


----------



## Eric Lincoln (Jun 8, 2015)

*We have it*

I have 3 mills in Houston and we make round dowels (if you will) from 1" a 24" and up to 52' long


----------



## Eric Lincoln (Jun 8, 2015)

*Larger*

Little bigger


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Just WOW....that is impressive!

Later
R3F


----------

